# Ferrets eating snails!



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Found one of my naughty woozles snacking on snails in the garden today. Should I be worried? I heard about some sort of worm that they carry that can harm mammals? :gasp:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Hedgehogs get lungworm from eating slugs and snails, so potentially, your furries could get them, although I don't know how host-specific the lungworm is. As long as you worm your ferrets regularly, they shouldn't be at risk. It might be worth checking with a vet though?


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

So a regular wormer treats lungworm then? That's a relief. I'll book them in.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Milbermax kills lungworm, and also Advocate spot-on stuff. 

To the best of my knowledge (ie unless it has recently changed to have a new one on the market) there is No other wormer that kills Lungworm.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Kare said:


> Milbermax kills lungworm, and also Advocate spot-on stuff.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge (ie unless it has recently changed to have a new one on the market) there is No other wormer that kills Lungworm.


 
Panacur kills lungworm as I give it one of my Sphynx that eats slugs


----------

